# إرشيف المنبر > إرشيف أخبار المريخ  2011 >  >  حنكشة عبدالعظيم حاج عمر

## مرهف

*:Smok-0224:


الحنكشة دي في ناس ما بتجي فيهم كان لصقوها فيهم بغرا بتطلع لحالها


...

*

----------


## مرهف

*اواب عبدالعظيم حاج عمر عبدالقادر
ما جاية زاتا يا زعيم
:hhh:

الحنكشة دي في اواب سيد الاسم غايظانا
:Smok-0224:
...

*

----------


## nona

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مرهف
					

اواب عبدالعظيم حاج عمر عبدالقادر
ما جاية زاتا يا زعيم
:hhh:

الحنكشة دي في اواب سيد الاسم غايظانا
:Smok-0224:
...




ههههههههههههههههههه عليك الله يارئيس اواب شنو كان يسميه المسيكني 
نحن اواب واحد يالطيف 

تكويعة : رايك شنو في نونا الحنكوشة تمام صاح 
*

----------


## مانديلا-89

* اللهم  أجعلنا  من الأوابين 

 ما أجمله  من إسمٍ يا مرهف

ويكفى إنه  يقتدى بكتاب الله  .

شايل  إسمه أن شاء الله
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*ابو اواب يستحق الحنكشه
قال ماشي يفصل ليهو جلابية حمراء بنجمة صفراء زي حقت ابوه
من شابه اباه ما ظلم
ربنا يحفظه ليك بالصحة والعافية ياعظمه ويحفظكم انت وامه واخواته له
*

----------


## musab aljak

*فى مثل بقول الحنكشة فى ال...... ذى الصدى فى الحديد ,,

دى انطبقت فى اواب ,,

الحنكشة فى اواب ذى الصدى فى الحديد ,,

واتحنكشى ,,



*

----------


## اواب محمد

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مانديلا-89
					

 اللهم  أجعلنا  من الأوابين 

 ما أجمله  من إسمٍ يا مرهف

ويكفى إنه  يقتدى بكتاب الله  .

شايل  إسمه أن شاء الله




يا سلاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااام...

هذا الرد يكفي يا مرهف...!!!

هسه الحنكشة وين..؟؟!!

اواب ولا مرهف..؟!!

قال ايه مرهف..ياخ انا لما انطق الاسم ده بحس اني باكل في ايسكريم..!!!
                        	*

----------


## مانديلا-89

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة اواب محمد
					

يا سلاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااام...

هذا الرد يكفي يا مرهف...!!!

هسه الحنكشة وين..؟؟!!

اواب ولا مرهف..؟!!

قال ايه مرهف..ياخ انا لما انطق الاسم ده بحس اني باكل في ايسكريم..!!!





هههه    ههه   وقعت  فى شر أعمالك يا مرهف 
*

----------


## nona

*ربنا يحفظوا من كل شر الصفوي ابن الصفوة  ويخليه ويحفظ والديه يارب 
*

----------


## مرهف

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة nona
					

ههههههههههههههههههه عليك الله يارئيس اواب شنو كان يسميه المسيكني 
نحن اواب واحد يالطيف 

تكويعة : رايك شنو في نونا الحنكوشة تمام صاح 



نونا ده احلي اسم ياخ بس اواب !! 
:117:






 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مانديلا-89
					

 اللهم  أجعلنا  من الأوابين 

 ما أجمله  من إسمٍ يا مرهف

ويكفى إنه  يقتدى بكتاب الله  .

شايل  إسمه أن شاء الله



يعني هسي انت فاكر اواب زي ما قلت
:ANSmile26:






 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مريخابي كسلاوي
					

ابو اواب يستحق الحنكشه
قال ماشي يفصل ليهو جلابية حمراء بنجمة صفراء زي حقت ابوه
من شابه اباه ما ظلم
ربنا يحفظه ليك بالصحة والعافية ياعظمه ويحفظكم انت وامه واخواته له



اللهم امين وربنا يجعله منارة تزين جيد هذا الوطن وسودان المريخ






 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة musab aljak
					

فى مثل بقول الحنكشة فى ال...... ذى الصدى فى الحديد ,,

دى انطبقت فى اواب ,,

الحنكشة فى اواب ذى الصدى فى الحديد ,,

واتحنكشى ,,






:1 (44):
فتي الايسكريم 







 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة اواب محمد
					

يا سلاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااام...

هذا الرد يكفي يا مرهف...!!!

هسه الحنكشة وين..؟؟!!

اواب ولا مرهف..؟!!

قال ايه مرهف..ياخ انا لما انطق الاسم ده بحس اني باكل في ايسكريم..!!!



ده لقب يا فتي الايسكريم فرق بين اللقب والاسم
لقبي هو مرهب لكن الفا جات غلط:krkr1:






 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مانديلا-89
					

هههه    ههه   وقعت  فى شر أعمالك يا مرهف 



انا ما وقعت شوف الرد الفوق







 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة nona
					

ربنا يحفظوا من كل شر الصفوي ابن الصفوة  ويخليه ويحفظ والديه يارب 



اللهم امين اللهم احفظه وانعم عليه الصحة ونعمة العقل واجعله دخراً لاهله ووطنه 
...
                        	*

----------


## اواب محمد

*تهئ تهئ..

هو كعب اللقب يا مرهف..

الاسم ده بجي والزول لسسسسسسسسسسه صغير وما عرفو عنو حاجة..

لكن اللقب بجي  بعد الزول يكبر على صفات الزول وطبعو وحنكشتو..تهئ ىهئ..

مرهف...يااااااااااااي...!!
                        	*

----------


## مرهف

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة اواب محمد
					

تهئ تهئ..

هو كعب اللقب يا مرهف..

الاسم ده بجي والزول لسسسسسسسسسسه صغير وما عرفو عنو حاجة..

لكن اللقب بجي  بعد الزول يكبر على صفات الزول وطبعو وحنكشتو..تهئ ىهئ..

مرهف...يااااااااااااي...!!



ياي لا اوديسي 
..
معني مرهف هو المرهف الاحاسيس
ويطلق على الشخص الذى يشعر بالام الاخرين ( زي الامك كدة ) 
وافراحهم وينتقى كلماته حتى لايجرح احد
فهمت يا (اواب) 
...

*

----------


## عبد العظيم حاج عمر

*ههههههههههههههههههههههه
بالغت عديل كده

اواب ده حبيبنا 
وسبب التسمية انه بشرنا بالولد قبل شهور من ميلاده ونحن فى طريقنا الى الاستاد باحدى المباريات
بجانب كل ذلك نحبه فى الله والمريخ


حنكوش لاشك فى ذلك ولكننى شهدت زمجرته بمباراة كأس السودان
 يعنى اواب يعتبر اسد حنكوش
ههههههههههههههههههههههههه
                        	*

----------


## حافظ النور

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عبد العظيم حاج عمر
					




وسبب التسمية انه بشرنا بالولد قبل شهور من ميلاده 
ههههههههههههههههههههههههه



دة اواب ولا موجات صوتية
*

----------


## عبد العظيم حاج عمر

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة حافظ النور
					

دة اواب ولا موجات صوتية



ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
بالغت عديل كده
*

----------


## mohammed_h_o

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة حافظ النور
					

دة اواب ولا موجات صوتية



بعد قريت رد عبد العظيم قربتا أكتب نفس تعليقك
لكن دي قوووووووووووويه

موجات صوتيه 
حلللللللللللللللللوه
ههههههههههههههههههه
*

----------


## اواب محمد

*تهئ تهئ تهئ...

تاني بالله اي زول جاي مولود في الطريق يتصل بي..عشان البشارة..

موجات صوتية..؟؟!!

نحن تكنلوجيا حديثة يا حبة...
                        	*

----------


## حافظ النور

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة mohammed_h_o
					

بعد قريت رد عبد العظيم قربتا أكتب نفس تعليقك
لكن دي قوووووووووووويه

موجات صوتيه 
حلللللللللللللللللوه
ههههههههههههههههههه



القلوب لبعضيها يا حبيب
*

----------


## حافظ النور

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة اواب محمد
					

تهئ تهئ تهئ...

تاني بالله اي زول جاي مولود في الطريق يتصل بي..عشان البشارة..

موجات صوتية..؟؟!!

نحن تكنلوجيا حديثة يا حبة...



والله انا عندى واحد فى الطريق لكن الموجات سبقتك
*

----------


## مناوي

*هههههههههههههههههه 

الليييييييييييييييييييييييلا يا ...... 

ربنا يحفظو لوالديه ...

لكن اختيار الاسم ده بيكون من الماسورة 24 بدل فاقد هاهاهاهاها ااااااع
                        	*

----------


## مناوي

*موجات صوتية ... 

اسد حنكوش اصلو ما لاقتني 

ارنب ... ممكن !!! 

لكن اسد بي حالو ويبقي متحنكش لا اظن !!!!
                        	*

----------


## طارق حامد

*كثرة الاسماء تدل على عظمة المسمى :570:
أسد حنكوش :hhh:
موجات صوتية 
ده كله ما بحلك يا سعادة الصحف 
ابحث عن كبش اقرن أملح يسر الناظرين لا عاهة فيه ويفضل ان يكون من خراف التصدير 
انت قائل التسمية دي ساي
*

----------


## طارق حامد

*ملف مرفق 634
*

----------


## Deimos

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة اواب محمد
					

تهئ تهئ..

هو كعب اللقب يا مرهف..

الاسم ده بجي والزول لسسسسسسسسسسه صغير وما عرفو عنو حاجة..

لكن اللقب بجي  بعد الزول يكبر على صفات الزول وطبعو وحنكشتو..تهئ ىهئ..

مرهف...يااااااااااااي...!!



هههههههههههههاي

والله يا مرهف كنت داير أقيف معاك لكن الجني ده صعب بالحيل ...
*

----------


## Deimos

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عبد العظيم حاج عمر
					


حنكوش لاشك فى ذلك ولكننى شهدت زمجرته بمباراة كأس السودان
 يعنى اواب يعتبر اسد حنكوش
ههههههههههههههههههههههههه



إنت كمان ما تبالغ قصدك زمجرة ولا مواء ...


ملف مرفق 646

*

----------


## Deimos

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مناوي
					

هههههههههههههههههه 

الليييييييييييييييييييييييلا يا ...... 

ربنا يحفظو لوالديه ...

لكن اختيار الاسم ده بيكون من الماسورة 24 بدل فاقد هاهاهاهاها ااااااع



ما مني يا ماسورة لكن لو إستشارني لوافقت بدون تردد ...

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم


(وَوَهَبْنَا لِدَاوُودَ سُلَيْمَانَ نِعْمَ الْعَبْدُ إِنَّهُ أَوَّابٌ )
[صـ : 30]


(رَّبُّكُمْ أَعْلَمُ بِمَا فِي نُفُوسِكُمْ إِن تَكُونُواْ صَالِحِينَ فَإِنَّهُ كَانَ لِلأَوَّابِينَ غَفُوراً)
[الإسراء : 25]

(اصْبِرْ عَلَى مَا يَقُولُونَ وَاذْكُرْ عَبْدَنَا دَاوُودَ ذَا الْأَيْدِ إِنَّهُ أَوَّابٌ) 
[صـ : 17]

(هَذَا مَا تُوعَدُونَ لِكُلِّ أَوَّابٍ حَفِيظٍ) 
[قـ : 32]

(وَخُذْ بِيَدِكَ ضِغْثاً فَاضْرِب بِّهِ وَلَا تَحْنَثْ إِنَّا وَجَدْنَاهُ صَابِراً نِعْمَ الْعَبْدُ إِنَّهُ أَوَّابٌ) 
[صـ : 44]



 صدق الله العظيم
*

----------


## عبد العظيم حاج عمر

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة طارق حامد
					

كثرة الاسماء تدل على عظمة المسمى :570:
أسد حنكوش :hhh:
موجات صوتية 
ده كله ما بحلك يا سعادة الصحف 
ابحث عن كبش اقرن أملح يسر الناظرين لا عاهة فيه ويفضل ان يكون من خراف التصدير 
انت قائل التسمية دي ساي



ههههههههههههههه
عمده والله شيخ طارق
والليييييييييييييييلا يااسد حنكشه
*

----------


## عبد العظيم حاج عمر

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة طارق حامد
					

ملف مرفق 634



شيخ طارق ماقصر

الكلام علينا الاسد
ههههههههههههه
*

----------

